# Pool Cue Canes



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

A friend gave me three pool cues, so I converted two of them into canes. One for him and one for my brother-in-law. For his, I added the leather thong wrist strap.

At the time I was purchasing most of the handle/knobs commonly known as "doll-heads" - made from maple, very sturdy, already have center hole drilled - very handy.

All I needed to do was secure the handle, provide the wrist strap and add the rubber tip.

The third pool cue was not usable so I will use some day as a handle for one of the natural shank hand made canes.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great idea. I'll keep a lookout for some discarded cues and might just try one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great repurpose job!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like a good job

nice straight grain wood


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Yep...of the 50+ canes those were the easiest to work with.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the thing is with stickmaking its not how much or how little work is involved its is it a good stcik and is it visually pleasing . that hit the spot.


----------

